# caddis shack escanaba



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if this shop is open during the winter months? -ve been looking to contact them, but the number on their web site is inncorrect.

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riversnorth Fly Fishing (Jan 5, 2011)

try emailing him. im sure chris would be more than happy to email you back or give you a call. he may only have his store open by appointment this time of the winter.


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

The shop is open randomly but you can check our website and contact Chris or myself to have it opened. We are in and out of the shop of all winter long.

http://www.caddisshack.net/


----------

